# My 8 week old female only weighs 4 pounds.



## jessica_ (Mar 29, 2015)

I just got my Golden on Thursday and I absolutely adore her. When I got her I was so excited. Her birthday was apparently on 1/30/15, that would make her 8 weeks and two days today. I saw a picture of her mother and she looked beautiful, she was nursing 8 other pups so she was laying down and I couldn't get a good look at her. The woman I bought her from told me she was dewormed and she could be registered through CKC. I didn't know at the time that the CKC only required pictures, no bloodline. That gives me some doubt that my precious Georgia is actually a purebred Golden Retriever. 

I was so excited when I saw her and I had just drove 4 hours to get her, so I wasn't not coming home without her after I got the news about the registering. Anyway, she looks like a golden except I think her ears might be a little tiny and her tail has a little curl to it, and maybe I'm just being extra sensitive because of the whole registering ordeal. 

Anyway, she is only 4 pounds and almost 7 inches tall (paws to shoulder), she eats, uses the rest room, and plays just fine. I was just wondering what you thought about the tiny size for an 8 week old Golden Retriever. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She's cute. She looks like a purebred golden. Are you sure she is eight weeks. That is very tiny.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Have you had her to the vet.


----------



## jessica_ (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you she is definitely a sweetie. I have wondered the same thing, I think she may be a little younger. The woman told me she was born 1/30, I tried to contact the seller again and she is not answering me. She acts a little younger than 8 weeks, she sleeps a lot (more than other puppies I've had) and she doesn't bark, she whimpers and grunts like a young pup. She has not been to the vet yet because they said she had her first shots, I plan on taking her in a month for the boosters.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

An eight week old puppy will sleep about 18 to 20 hours a day. Her face makes me think she may be closer to six weeks. Our pup who is now thirteen weeks was eleven pounds at eight weeks. As long as she is eating with normal stools I wouldn't be concerned. She should be checked for parasites by the vet.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I would take her to the vet just to make sure she is healthy. Ours also had first shots but we wanted to make sure she was healthy. Plus our breeder gave the first parvo shot to early so she now has to have four.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

One more thing do you have any proof that your pup did get shots. We got the stickers from the vaccine bottle and the dates that they were given. Did you get any kind of papers to register her. On Chloe's papers it had her birthdate.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

She's beautiful. I agree that she looks younger than 8 weeks. Just in case I would take her to the vet for an evaluation sooner.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I agree with Cpc1972. Looks like a golden, but she looks to be only about 5-6 weeks old.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

she does seem quite small for 8 weeks and I am sorry that it seems the breeder seems to have mis-lead you re: registration. If she did that, she may have been less than honest about other things including the age of the pup, shots, etc. The fact that she is not responding to your inquiries is a huge red flag, in my opinion.
I agree with the suggestion of having her checked by a vet - most breeders insist that a new owner do this within a short time of picking up a new puppy.
The puppy is VERY cute - thanks for giving her a good home!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Four pounds is very tiny for an 8 week old. My current 8 week old weighs over 13 pounds, but she is a bit chubby. I generally expect an 8 week old to weigh around 9 pounds.

I think she needs to be seen by the vet now, for a complete physical. Take a fecal sample with you and ask for tests for coccidia and giardia in addition to worms.

When I see very small puppies who otherwise meet the development markers for their age, the puppy almost always has coccidia.

And her toe nails badly need trimming. At this age, I trim them once or twice a week with nail clippers for people. Starting young makes it much easier as they grow up.

Other than her size, she does look like a Golden. Good luck with her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
Congratulations on your baby girl, she's adorable.


----------



## jessica_ (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you all for the help! I'll schedule her an appointment. I thought she was a little younger when I picked her up, I have often thought about the shots and what not. Thank you for putting my mind at ease. I have wanted a Golden ever since I watched Air Bud, and I was getting worried that I might have gotten a mix of some sort. 

She came with no papers whatsoever. I'm going to try to contact the seller again and see if I can get any kind of confirmation of vaccinations.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is precious, but I do agree she is NOT 8 weeks old. I would guess 5-6 weeks. With that age guess, if the breeder gave her shots she was too young and they were useless.

Definitely take her to the vet right away, tomorrow if you can. Ask your vet for their age estimate and see. I would make a bet she is too young for shots even now.

I'm sorry it seems the breeder was less than honest.


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

She is darling I have no advice. You however have gotten some great words here. Welcome to the fun of having a Golden.
!!


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

She looks very much like my girl when I brought her home at 6 weeks - she weighed 8 pounds then.


----------



## UplandHntr (Feb 24, 2011)

the hair on the muzzle doesnt look like a golden that young. If youre not breeding or registering her then who cares. She doesnt know she's not pure bred


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

I second that:


> I think she needs to be seen by the vet now, for a complete physical. Take a fecal sample with you and ask for tests for coccidia and giardia in addition to worms.


she is a beautiful pup.
she does look younger than 8 weeks, and the ears usually look tiny at that age..all of a sudden she'll turn into a lop eared mule..in other words she'll grow into them as well with her tail. And by all means get the information on any vaccinations.


----------



## GatorUF (Nov 10, 2014)

She is super cute! I looked back at pics of my boy, we visited the litter at 3 weeks, 6 weeks and brought him home at just over 8 weeks. She looks like the pics between 3 and 6 weeks.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

GatorUF said:


> She is super cute! I looked back at pics of my boy, we visited the litter at 3 weeks, 6 weeks and brought him home at just over 8 weeks. She looks like the pics between 3 and 6 weeks.


m

I agree. I look back at Chloe's when we visited at six weeks and see the similarities.

Enjoy your pup. She will be so much fun.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

jessica_ said:


> I just got my Golden on Thursday and I absolutely adore her. When I got her I was so excited. Her birthday was apparently on 1/30/15, that would make her 8 weeks and two days today. I saw a picture of her mother and she looked beautiful, she was nursing 8 other pups so she was laying down and I couldn't get a good look at her. *The woman I bought her from told me she was dewormed and she could be registered through CKC. I didn't know at the time that the CKC only required pictures, no bloodline.* That gives me some doubt that my precious Georgia is actually a purebred Golden Retriever.


Cute cute cute - but agree, she does not look like an 8-week-old. 

What CKC was your breeder referring to? Not the Canadian Kennel Club, because it definitely requires five generations, and does not require a photo.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sweet Girl said:


> Cute cute cute - but agree, she does not look like an 8-week-old.
> 
> What CKC was your breeder referring to? Not the Canadian Kennel Club, because it definitely requires five generations, and does not require a photo.


She's referring to the Continental Kennel Club, one of many alternative registries that popped up after the AKC began requiring DNA testing of frequently used sires.


----------



## jessica_ (Mar 29, 2015)

Continental Kennel Club, I feel like I went into this blindly and I will definitely learn from my past mistakes. She is a sweetheart and I love her to pieces. Thank you for all the help. It makes me feel at ease that I have an estimated age to go off, even though she should still be with her mama. She seems healthy and like she's really growing, I swear every time she sleeps she grows. The vet isn't open on Sunday, so I'm calling tomorrow for a check up


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

She looks a lot like my Hank did when I got him. He was only 5.5 weeks and weighed almost 4 lbs. Here is a pic the we brought him home...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My Sailor was VERY small when I brought her home at 8 weeks and 7 lbs. There were a couple in the litter that were small because mom had mastitis, but they all caught up. She was vet checked and cardiologist checked before going home, and checked again the week I brought her home.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Please read up on bite inhibition. She would usually learn or start to learn this from her mom and littermates, but since she was taken away too soon, you'll have to take over teaching her. Here are a couple of links:

Bite Inhibition Training | Karen Pryor Clicker Training

Teaching Bite Inhibition - Whole Dog Journal Article

Good luck with her...she's a cutie. :


----------



## jessica_ (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you all for the responses. I am so happy to have found this Forum! I wanted to give everyone a quick update. I did get a hold of the breeder after quite a few attempts and let me tell you she didn't seem too happy when I told her I thought Georgia was younger than 8 weeks. She told me that she was in fact, 8 weeks and just the runt of the litter. I didn't argue this, but I am still unsure if she is 8 weeks as she was only 4 pounds when I brought her home and that seems extremely little for a golden, even the runt. 
Anyway, she was apparently given a 5-way puppy vaccine from tractor supply, it was self-administered. This woman owns a farm and ensured me that she knew how to give the vaccines, this didn't bother me that she did it herself, as I own goats and I give them and their kids their own shots. They are just as effective as the vets and cheaper. Georgia was treated with WORMX and since she has been home has shown no sign of unhealthy stool or eating/drinking habits. 
Georgia will be seen by her vet soon for a check-up, no shots as I will be administering the same brand that she was given before for boosters. She grows more and more each day like many of you said. Her ears are getting larger, but her tail still curls, I think it's just going to be one of those things that gives her personality. She loves to play and she loves people. 
Thank you for all the help with everything!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

You probably already know this but if she is younger then eight weeks she may have given her the vaccine to early. Your vet will help you sort that out. Hope her vet appointment goes well and enjoy your pup. Keep us updated.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

When I got my Raleigh a few weeks ago, his breeder gave me the vet's evaluation papers which were done at 8 weeks and he was 9.78 pounds. The wormings and vaccination labels were on the paper, along with the birthdate. Of course mine is AKC registered so I also have the birthdate on those papers she gave me, but still, this pup seems too small to be 8 weeks. Adorable though and I hope she grows up healthy for you!


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

jessica_ said:


> Thank you all for the responses. I am so happy to have found this Forum! I wanted to give everyone a quick update. I did get a hold of the breeder after quite a few attempts and let me tell you she didn't seem too happy when I told her I thought Georgia was younger than 8 weeks. She told me that she was in fact, 8 weeks and just the runt of the litter. I didn't argue this, but I am still unsure if she is 8 weeks as she was only 4 pounds when I brought her home and that seems extremely little for a golden, even the runt.
> Anyway, she was apparently given a 5-way puppy vaccine from tractor supply, it was self-administered. This woman owns a farm and ensured me that she knew how to give the vaccines, this didn't bother me that she did it herself, as I own goats and I give them and their kids their own shots. They are just as effective as the vets and cheaper. Georgia was treated with WORMX and since she has been home has shown no sign of unhealthy stool or eating/drinking habits.
> Georgia will be seen by her vet soon for a check-up, no shots as I will be administering the same brand that she was given before for boosters. She grows more and more each day like many of you said. Her ears are getting larger, but her tail still curls, I think it's just going to be one of those things that gives her personality. She loves to play and she loves people.
> Thank you for all the help with everything!


I am glad that your pup is growing but my red flag/alarm bells are still activated as you describe this breeder's behavior. Did she EVER get the puppies vet checked for health?? Did she tell you the specific things the pup was vaccinated for, the exact dates, etc? More importantly at this point, when are you seeing the pups vet that you will be using. I am not an expert on vaccines but there are many people here who probably are and I hope you will seek their guidance before deciding to vaccinate your own puppy.
Best of luck with your puppy!


----------



## Pirate Molly (Mar 20, 2015)

*8wk female*

I agree with the others in this forum. She should get vet checked as soon as possible for potential problems and to verify that she had her shots. I assume blood levels of the first shots would be present? If you didn't get a paper that states she did that is not good. With the fact that she is not returning your calls that is also bad. You could get an estimate as well on her age from a vet. I have seen however females can be as light as 5lbs at 8wks, but she looks like six. Good luck to you and your little girl.


----------



## jessica_ (Mar 29, 2015)

Durvet® Canine Spectra 5™ is a combination of immunogenic, attenuated strains of Canine Distemper, Canine Adenovirus Type 2 (CAV-2), Canine Parainfluenza, and Canine Parvovirus Type 2b, propagated in cell line tissue cultures. The CAV-2 fraction cross-protects against respiratory infection caused by infectious canine hepatitis (CAV-1). ---- That's the description of the vaccine she was given. I assure you all that she is in good hands, giving a vaccine is an easy procedure and I have given many to bigger, stronger, much more stubborn animals than Georgia. Thank you for all your concerns, she is playing a lot more now and is happy as ever!


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Where's the pic's..We need Pictures


----------



## jessica_ (Mar 29, 2015)

Test-ok I'll post more pictures very soon! I promise! She's growing so fast I can't believe it!!


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

jessica_ said:


> Durvet® Canine Spectra 5™ is a combination of immunogenic, attenuated strains of Canine Distemper, Canine Adenovirus Type 2 (CAV-2), Canine Parainfluenza, and Canine Parvovirus Type 2b, propagated in cell line tissue cultures. The CAV-2 fraction cross-protects against respiratory infection caused by infectious canine hepatitis (CAV-1). ---- That's the description of the vaccine she was given. I assure you all that she is in good hands, giving a vaccine is an easy procedure and I have given many to bigger, stronger, much more stubborn animals than Georgia. Thank you for all your concerns, she is playing a lot more now and is happy as ever!


Did you get your puppy vet checked and discuss the vaccination issues with him/her? the actual giving of a vaccine may be simple but vaccine schedules for various animals should include some expert guidance.


----------



## jessica_ (Mar 29, 2015)

Coopsmom said:


> Did you get your puppy vet checked and discuss the vaccination issues with him/her? the actual giving of a vaccine may be simple but vaccine schedules for various animals should include some expert guidance.


She has not been seen but my vet was called and they told me that she will need her boosters 3-4 weeks from the first set. An appointment has not been made yet, the vet said that as long as she is eating, using the restroom, and playing then she is fine. She will have her first check up when she gets her rabie shots. Probably here in the next month or so.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't know. I think when you get a puppy they need to be vet checked right away. We bring chloe home on Saturday and she was at the vet wed. Even though she needed no shots or deworming.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

The pic of the dam with her litter is actually a picture from 2012 and is "Long May You Run Lillybell". The prices per the breeder's website range from $2K to $3K. If this is in fact the dam of your pup, I can't imagine being willing to shell out that much cash for a pup, but be reluctant to take your pup whose weight you're concerned about (and rightfully so) to an actual vet.

Edited to add, just found the hoobly listing, guessing the pups are actually from Ohio & not Georgia, if so, your breeder snatched a pick of the dog above & is using it as the "dam". The breeder is also breeding Great Pyrenees, mini aussies, "pomsky", german shepherds & labs.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, the dam and litter photo from 2012 is from this breeder. Photo shown on this page.

Current Litter â€º English Cream Golden Retriever Puppies | White Golden Retriever For Sale â€¹ Dedicated to healthy breeding of English Cream Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

Nairb said:


> Yeah, the dam and litter photo from 2012 is from this breeder. Photo shown on this page.
> 
> Current Litter › English Cream Golden Retriever Puppies | White Golden Retriever For Sale ‹ Dedicated to healthy breeding of English Cream Golden Retrievers.


Seems pretty clear that the breeder is dishonest...sad!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Coopsmom said:


> Seems pretty clear that the breeder is dishonest...sad!


Definitely. I googled "golden retriever litter" for images, and that photo was the 4th one that came up. That's probably what the Ohio breeder did, and decided it was a better photo than what they had available.

I'm not sure how SheetsSM pieced that together, but I'm impressed....


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow, that's crazy. 

OP, if I were you, I'd rush that puppy to the vet. If your current vet tells you to "wait it out", it's time to find a new vet IMO. Obviously this breeder is dishonest, I wouldn't believe a word she's told you.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Noah went to the vet the same day I brought him home, even though he'd been seen by the breeder's vet and got his first puppy shots and de-worming the same day. It was important to me that I had my OWN vet see him as well and to drop off his records. And I didn't have the same concerns that I would have had with this baby.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Congratulations on your cute puppy. She's adorable. 

While I can't weigh in on opinions about her age, I would encourage you to go get your puppy checked out by your vet and have a stool sample lab tested for coccidia. 

When I brought my puppy home he was 9 weeks old and weighed only 6 lbs. He seemed healthy, with good stools, but my vet was concerned about his low weight and sent his stool sample out for lab testing. In the end, it was determined that he had coccidia and my vet said his low weight was probably a result of the coccidia brewing. 

He's now 8.5 months old and healthy as can be.


----------

